# How do I hook up Xbox?



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jul 4, 2010)

Just Xbox, no 360. ^^' Anyhow, how do I hook it up? It doesn't have the usual 3 cable Yellow-White-Red, but it has 5 cables; 2 reds, a blue, a white, and a green. What do I do? I tried looking on google, but everything there is for the 360. ^^'


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Those are called component cables. They're for HD sets and other newer models. What TV do you have?


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jul 4, 2010)

A 1991 RCA. It still has coax and Yellow-White-Red. Though, because of the way my DVD player is set up, I have to hook up through VCR.

Everything hooked up is through coaxes and Yellow-White-Red.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, you're gonna need the Xbox composite (Yellow/Red/White) cables. Or, a newer television set!


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jul 4, 2010)

Will 360 composite cables work?

EDIT: Eh, Grandparents have a big flatscreen, that'll probably take the hi-def cables.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Will 360 composite cables work?



I have no clue. 

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm going to Grandparents either tomorrow or next day. Either way, if it works on their TV or not, I'll tell when I'm back.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 4, 2010)

I _don't think_ the 360 cables are compatible with the X-Box, so you'll need to either find some composite cables either online or at a used games retailer, or set it up on that flat screen you're talking about.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 4, 2010)

Xbox1 and Xbox 360 cable kits are incompatible, no.

I'm guessing this isn't a new Xbox 360?  Because they don't ship new with component cables.  They used to ship with hybrid component/composite cables but MS cut it down to standard composite cables only a while ago.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

I have an Xbox and yea, it has the 5 cables iirc

You only really need the red, white, and yellow ones if your TV has them
If not, at most you might just need the white and yellow or any other combination of the two

Just follow the colors your outlets are


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have an Xbox and yea, it has the 5 cables iirc
> 
> You only really need the red, white, and yellow ones if your TV has them
> If not, at most you might just need the white and yellow or any other combination of the two
> ...



No, the five end cable doesn't work on a TV with composite.

There's a dedicated 5 cable kit with White and Red stereo audio and then Red, Green and Blue for component video.

There's a hybrid composite/component 6 cable kit, with red and white stereo audio, red green and blue for component and yellow for composite.  This was standard on many Pro/Elite units till it got scaled back.

There's also a three cable kit with just red and white stereo audio and yellow composite.  It's standard on ALL SKUs now.

The thing is, only the composite and hybrid cables have been sold with new units.  The dedicated component cable was sold seperately.  It's unusual to hve the component cable and nothing else, so I guess this was bought used.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 5, 2010)

Ashes: This isn't a 360.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2010)

I totally read that statement backwards.

Right, no hybrid kits for Xbox1 AFAIK. o.o


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jul 7, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The thing is, only the composite and hybrid cables have been sold with new units.  The dedicated component cable was sold seperately.  It's unusual to hve the component cable and nothing else, so I guess this was bought used.


 

Yes, a friend gave it to us. No worries, the grandparents TV plays it perfectly!


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

You could just pick up a pelican xbox to coax converter plug for like $10 if you dont want to tied to your grandparents tv


----------



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2010)

D: Coax...


----------

